# information please IUI ladies...



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm jumping the gun a little bit here but I'm working myself up into a frenzy worrying about the next step after clomid.  I am currently on my 5th round of clomid and have one more to go but in all honesty I've given up hope that this will do it for me.  My consultant has said that if the 6 rounds of clomid don't achieve pregnancy the next step for us will be IUI.  I'm just really worried as I have no idea how this is going to work.  I know how the procedure takes place and all that but what about the finer details??:-

Is it likely I'll stay on clomid or will I be given something else/taken off it altogether? I don't ovulate on my own so I'm concerned about this.  Also, my consultant said only 6 rounds were recommended so by the time I start I'll have already reached that limit.

How will it help someone with ovulation difficulties?  I have no blockages so I assume the sperm are meeting the egg already so how does this procedure help?  I only ask as on the NHS website it says it's ideally done for those with male infertility issues and those with mild endometriosis. 

How long is the waiting period between treatments if you get more than one attempt?

I know I'm still a way off starting IUI yet but my next hospital appointment isn't until April so won't have my questions answered until then.  Any information you ladies could give in the meantime would be really helpful and much appreciated!!

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to all this so don't have all the answers. IUI can be done with clomid or other drugs, I was give gonal-f which you have to inject but I was told it has less side effects than clomid by my clinic. I think what they put you on will depend on your indevidual circumstances, I think you have to trust the doctors, they will have you while history.  Also I think it does help with ovulation issues, as the IUI normally involves a shot to induce ovulation, usually 36 hours before the insemination.

These is loads of information on here of you look through some the theads.

Good luck.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Cherry, thanks for the info, much appreciated!  I do trust the doctors, it's just frustrating having to wait...my impatience is getting the better of me  xx


----------

